# Crappie, Blue Cat, and Flathead in Occoquan – Feb 04, 2012



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On Feb 04, Nine kayak-anglers fished in Occoquan River. It was nice to meet fellow anglers in person in February

Here is the stat:


Total 16 YP were caught by boat-anglers on three different boats. YP were caught on Silver Buddy (silver or Gold) in 20-30’ of water. Though, Silver buddy may not work in Perryville, MD (up to 90’) 

Meadeo caught 8-9 crappie and some LM

Lou caught 8 crappie and some LM

PotomacTide caught 8-10 crappie, some LM and a Cat

Readfish12 caught a nice blue cat

CB Kayak 02 caught 7-8 crappie @ 8-10.5 inches, 2 LMB at about 12 inches and a bluegill at about 4 inches.

All caught something, but I got skunked

We talked about:


How to catch snakehead that are schooled up but timid and with the locked jaws – soft lure on the bottom not the top water lure
Crappie jig head - 1’16 – 1’8 oz

Fishing Lake Anna warm side for VA anglers the following weekend

Spear fishing Spades and Sheepies in CBBT and the First Island, and Breath Holding practice

Dickerson Power plants by Potomac River - a good number of Crappie @10-12 incher were caught in the deep channel a week ago on Jan 28-29

Getting ready for Tog fishing in March or whenever the water hits 50F 

Fishing Log:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wmhCoufUN78?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360">


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Nice fishery you've got there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

are you guys going out again any time soon? i have a 4 day this weekend and I would love to fish on my new yak.


----------

